# Hay



## crackerjackjack (Aug 28, 2009)

I got some of my winter hay supply the other day. We always get grass hay, this time the farmer gave us a couple of square bale of lepezeda. I don't know if I spelled it right, but the donkeys just love it. Does anyone know anything about this hay? I googled it, but there was nothing really about donkeys eating it. It was really soft and has an aromatic smell. I wanted to find nutritional information on it.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Aug 28, 2009)

I have never heard of this hay, and we grow alot of hay.




usually between 160 to 200 acres each year, but its possible its a hay that is only grown in certain regions of the US. The only hay I know of that would start with a L is lucerne.



I feed a nice blend of clover, alfalfa, timothy and orchard grasses. I think the seed blend hubby usually starts with is called Kentucky Horse blend, but then he adds extras depending upon the fields. We have some fields that are almost pure alfalfa...which I would NEVER feed to my minis! My hay is a nice soft hay with a good sweet smell to it.


----------



## crackerjackjack (Aug 28, 2009)

The correct spelling is Lespedeza. I do think that it is popular in the mid west. Thanks


----------



## chandab (Aug 28, 2009)

Lespedeza is a legume (so similar to alfalfa). [Listed as _Lespedeza striata_ in the book, so that may help you look it up on line.]

I can't find much information in my feeding books, but I do have a copy of the old NRC Equine Nutrient Requirements book, it shows Lespedeza to be 10-12% protein (so lower than most alfalfa), high calcium/lower phosphorus (similar ratio to alfalfa). I'll see if I can find anything in my other books.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Aug 29, 2009)

I live in the midwest. No one I asked has heard of it. I dont know......






I just looked in hubbys hay seed catalog which comes out of Illinois, nothing in there either..so I betcha we call it a differant name.


----------



## crackerjackjack (Aug 30, 2009)

Here is a little info on the hay:

Crude protein in hay ranges from 12-14% and totaldigestible nutrients range from 55-60% (Ball andMosjidis, 1990). Lespedeza hay is only slightly lessvaluable than alfalfa for wintering calves or dairyheifers. However, lespedeza hay is inferior to alfalfawhen fed to lactating dairy cows


----------



## Krazee bout Kasspur (Sep 4, 2009)

Sounds like it might be too high in protein for donkeys. Alfalfa is a no-no for the mini-donks I know for sure. Too much protein will cause even the standards to get neck crests and "fat pads" that won't go away and are really unsightly.

I'm glad you posted about this type of hay since we're having a drought in TX, some different types of hay are being trucked in from out of state that are not normally fed. Always good to know what's what!


----------

